# Setting up to get the perfect Espresso



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been having fun and games with my new Gaggia Classic but thanks to Glen and Osh I'm getting there!

It took a few days to discover the Classic now comes with a pressurised basket.

Anyway this morning a nice big box from Happy Donkey arrived containing a Iberital MC2 grinder, proper basket and some beans and I've binned the Gaggia pressurised basket.

I should get approx 2oz shot in 25 to 30 secs for the perfect cup but how much should I get using the double basket with double spout ?

2x2oz cups in 25 secs or should it be 2x2oz cups in 50 secs?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new buys!

Ignore singles for the moment, a double shot (3-4oz I believe) should take around 25 seconds for the purposes of getting your grind and tamp right. Once you've got there you will need to adjust based on taste/preference.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Mazza ----------> You're very welcome!

A single (30ml) and double (55-60ml) should take the same time. This is to do with the shape of the basket. The single basket is much narrower at the bottom, and has tapered sides. This restricts the water flow.

Therefore, using the double basket with 2 cups under the double spout, you will get 2 single 30ml shots in 25 seconds.

Don't bother with the single basket - it's hard to get things right with it. Practise with the double. You'll have more margin for error.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Cracked it ! Bought cheap electronic kitchen scales for £10 (Salter) which seem very accurate, dead useful as well as you can put the portafilter on it, zero it, fill with coffee and it will tell you how much coffee is in there. My Gaggia basket full and leveled is 16 grams.

After a few tries my Iberital grinder is set to produce 15 grams which is near enough i reckon. Ive now managed to adjust the grind so I get a good espresso in about 25 secs and when you get it right the difference in crema is amazing, funnily enough the coffee knocks out of the basket in one go as well, not sure if that is a coincidence !

Maybe I'll adjust the opv but not yet as Im just going to enjoy some nice coffee for a while without messing about !

I read lots of stuff on the net about weighing your coffee and then sticking to a dose and then adjusting your grind, wish I had done that from the start as it really is essential and it turns out I didn't know better !

Maybe a separate thread with newbies experiences with the Gaggia Classic would be useful.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No need to muck about with the OPV on a new machine at all. Most of the time they are set well at the factory.

Enjoy some lovely coffee. Scales make all the difference as you have one more variable now under control.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Scales can make all the difference when trying to establish some consistency with coffee quantity. You can also tweak the weight too which might be better with different beans.


----------



## johnclouseau (Aug 17, 2010)

makes a lot of difference with beans and choosing the best in the market can go well in establishing the perfect Expresso.


----------

